
Massachusetts police dept became the first in the nation to test a robot dog - lando2319
https://www.cnn.com/2019/11/26/us/police-test-robot-dog-spot-trnd/index.html
======
ydb
I think this is a truly brave and forward-thinking idea by the police
department. We should not be risking the lives of doggos in the streets only
for them to be violently assaulted by thugs. These animals deserve the utmost
respect, and I applaud this department for thinking about and thoroughly
considering animal rights and ethics. Hopefully the rest of the country adopts
this approach; I think it will do lots to deter crime too!

